# Radon Testival Finale Ligure 25.-28. April 2014



## Radon-Bikes (24. Februar 2014)

Weil das Testival im letzten Jahr ein super Erfolg war, legen wir nach: 

Vom 25. bis zum 28. April findet das Radon Testival in Finale Ligure statt. Der Veranstalter, ride.happy, haben für die Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer ein Mehrtages- rundum-sorglos Paket geschnürt. Noch gibt es Plätze! 

Wir von Radon stellen als Testbikes unsere brandaktuellen 2014er Swoop 175, 190 und 210er Modelle zur Verfügung, die ihr bei dieser einmaligen Gelegenheit nach Belieben auf Herz und Nieren testen könnt! Zwei Radon-Spezialisten stehen euch dabei mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. 
Vier ortskundige Guides von ride.happy führen die nach Fahrkönnen eingeteilten Gruppen durch eines von Europas schönsten Bikerevieren. Im Preis von 350,- € sind Testbikes, 3 Übernachtungen mit Halbpension im Hotel Liliana, geführte Touren, 2 Tage Shuttleservice, Fotosession und vieles mehr enthalten.

Anmelden könnt ihr euch direkt bei ride.happy: http://ridehappy.de/radon.html


----------



## riGooo (26. Februar 2014)

Wer will hin? Wer fährt aus NRW? 


@radon-Team, wer fährt von euch mit dahin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatgams95 (10. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe auch überlegt mich anzumelden. Möchte aber lieber in einer Truppe fahren anstatt alleine. Wer überlegt noch? Der Preis ist wirklich fair und ich habe gehört, dass das Wetter da unten auch ganz nett sein soll zu der Zeit... Man könnte ja danach noch direkt nach Riva durchfahren!


----------



## riGooo (11. März 2014)

Schreibt ja keiner was hier.. Radon schreibt auch nix, weder wer mit fährt noch von wo, wird ja nix organisiert. Sonst hätte ich auch interesse.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. März 2014)

@riGooo:
da für unser Eventteam die Reise nach Finale direkt im Anschluss auch nach Riva führt, sind Mitfahrgelegenheiten bei uns leider überhaupt nicht möglich, wir hätten auch keinen Platz dafür.
Wenn sich kurzfristig noch etwas von unserer Seite ergeben sollte, lassen wir es euch wissen


----------



## riGooo (11. März 2014)

Versteh ich kein Thema. Aber vielleicht organisiert ihr trotzdem ein bisschen was. Kleiner Bus für 10 Mann, Treffpunkt bei euch in Bonn, Unkostenbeitrag von X, dann gehts ab, eventuell zwei Haltepunkte in Stuttgart und München wo der Bus noch paar Leute mitnimmt, kA da gibts doch viele Möglichkeiten wenn man will


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. März 2014)

@riGooo:
da hast du Recht, wir sind schon in Verhandlungen. Wenn es was zu verkünden gibt, dann zuerst hier!


----------



## riGooo (11. März 2014)

Wunderbar


----------



## ChrisStahl (11. März 2014)

ACHTUNG: Radon Shuttle nach Finale Ligure!

Du willst nach Finale Ligure zum Radon Testival, weißt aber nicht, wie Du dort hin kommst? Wir haben die Lösung: 

Buche einen Platz in unserem Radon Shuttle! 

Wir holen Dich am Donnerstag, 24.04. entweder in Bonn (Hbf, 9.00 Uhr), in Frankfurt (Hbf, 11.00 Uhr) oder in Stuttgart (Hbf, 13.30 Uhr) ab und bringen Dich am Dienstag, 29.04. wieder dort hin zurück. 

Das Beste ist: die Fahrt ist für Dich komplett kostenlos, es fallen nur zwei Hotelübernachtungen zusätzlich an (2x35,–EUR inkl. Frühstück). 

Die Buchung des Radon-Shuttle ist als Option auf der Anmelde-Page von ride.happy möglich. Wähle einfach "radon.testival mit an/abreise". Schnell anmelden: Nur 8 freie Plätze im Shuttle!

Dein Vorteil: Du musst nicht selbst fahren, kannst Dich während der Fahrt gemütlich entspannen und beginnst das Testival frisch und ausgeruht! 

Weitere Infos und die Anmeldung zum Radon Testival gibt es hier: 
http://ridehappy.de/radon.html


----------



## riGooo (12. März 2014)

Wow das ging ja schnell jetzt 
Also wer hat Bock?

HUUUBBERRRTT??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2014)

Hört sich super an.... bin aber seit Montag das erste mal im Leben Papa geworden, da verschieben sich erstmal die Prioritäten :daumen
Aber nächstes Jahr wär das mal was, da kann der kleine Racker ja schon fast mitm Laufrad über die Trails jagen 
Wünsche jedoch allen Teilnehmenden ein schönes Event ;daumen:
Grüße Hubert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (13. März 2014)

Klaro, herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Dann rocken wir mal die Eifeltrails


----------



## slmslvn (28. März 2014)

Wird man das Slide 160 Carbon auch testen können? Es wird ja nicht erwähnt im Beitrag aber sollte ja als Enduro perfekt passen..


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. März 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Wird man das Slide 160 Carbon auch testen können? Es wird ja nicht erwähnt im Beitrag aber sollte ja als Enduro perfekt passen..



Wir haben Slide 160 Carbon, Swoop 175. 190, 210 vor Ort. mfg


----------

